# Safety hours hanging out



## Meedo80 (Mar 7, 2015)

Till what time is it conveniently safe to stay out the house shopping or hanging out?


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Depends on where in Australia you are referring to.....otherwise it's a how long is a piece of string question. Generally speaking Australia is very safe. I felt unsafe as a single female walking around at night in a lot of areas of Egypt, I have never felt like that in Australia to the same degree.


----------



## Meedo80 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, true its not safe at all walking down the street in Egypt. But i thought of asking as i had recently followed the news recently of a 41 years old lady stapped to death in Parramatta.


----------

